# [NSW] Durras Lake Flathead



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Had a great day on Monday of this long weekend after launching the kayak just before 10 am.
My girlfriend Kirsty chilling on the back of my Hobie Revo V1 we trolled from the North Durras "beach" down around the point. There were a lot of land and boat/yak based fishers along the southern bank fishing and we joined them briefly after seeing the Tailor jumping and the Mullet cruising past however no one was getting bites so we moved on.
Kirsty was fishing thick mono with a small soft plastic and she picked up a small Tailor early on. Unfortunately the only other action that rod and lure saw this day was another small tailor on our way home.
We ventured further upstream than I had ever been myself and picked up two flathead on my hard body lure on 4 pound braid. The first one I thought was a fluke as the fish came up with the hook in the side of it's head and the line tangled around it. I figured that we were pedaling a wee bit fast since the lure had been pulling through the sand rather than swimming nicely 
An hour later I got another flathead using this method though so I guess it's not so bad ;-) This one had actually taken a bite of the lure however. 
Then we found it, a quiet cove with a sandy bottom that was about 60 cm deep all over. Everywhere we went we were disturbing flathead as they darted away from their hiding places. We even saw a whiting - just chilling. Swimming along slowing on the surface. It was crazy - I am not familiar with fish (Other than mullet..) being such exhibitionists!
Anyway we anchored up (got stuck in a particularly shallow portion with the rudder and turbo fins in the sand) and started casting. At first we were bit disappointed but not too much later I began catching them on my hard body lure. We ended up with 4 x 40 cm flatheads to take home and a 60 cm "monster" that I let go as it was a personal best for me and it's belly seemed fat. 
A great day was had.
























































































Kirsty cooked up a great red Thai flathead curry. There were lots of leftovers for the next few days. 

Oh and yes I got quite sunburnt.. oops.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one mate, a feed of flathead and a day out with your girl. Not much better than that.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ripper report and pics.

I didn't know the Revo was a 2 person yak. See your local Hobie dealer for a TI. 

trev


----------



## kads (Jun 8, 2012)

great read and great flatty's...thumbs up for letting the big momma swim away.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I didn't take any photos with us both on the Kayak... I'll get one next time.. I have done it many times though. Taken the dog out too.. but she wasn't as good operating the camera.. ;-)
Revo holds two people (70 + 60 kg) very easily. The nose sits a little high and the back sits a little low but you don't even notice when you are sitting on the yak.

An Adventure Island would be great.. a TI version even moreso.. However I already have this Revolution and the sail kit too. I'm picking up the AMAS (Sidekicks) kits soon for stability when sailing too.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

kayakone said:


> I didn't know the Revo was a 2 person yak. See your local Hobie dealer for a TI.
> 
> trev


Trev, if there's one thing you need to know about Scotty's revo is that it's the only documented revo in the country that can pick up babes from the bank and turn them into your girlfriend.
That's not even me trying to be funny, it's the truth. If he had a PA I'd hate to see how many random women he could fit on it.

Also, Scott, Where do you get your pedicures done?


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Ha yes I have had more girls on the back of my Kayak than I had in the back of my panelvan.. also a true story..

I usually like to do my own pedicures Josh - if you are interested I could possibly give you a few tips? Saves a bucket of money compared to going to the professionals.

I'd like to get the side-kicks or something similar more for ocean stability with the sail. I had a fun experience with the sail furled and being capsized along a rocky coast and I wouldn't like to repeat that.. Besides I have found while sailing the revo without training wheels is doable; it's certainly not what I would call relaxing!

Brag mat - I should get one of them.. but then I should get a net first.. and perhaps organise something to hold my catch in until I make it to shore.. but if I prepare for a big catch - it will never happen will it  the number of accessories is tempting.. Still having put on any extra rod holders.. something I wanted to do since day one but never got around to deciding exactly what I wanted to do.. ha


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

HB diving lures? Durras? Where's all the snot weed we know and love?
Great work Scleburne. Durras is certainly the home of 60cm+ Flathead (one per customer). It's great to hear the lakes hotting up as they hot up. If I put on my pumps, lycra and Red's fishnets, can I come along next trip?


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah I don't remember any snot weed at all actually.
Of course you would be welcome, whatever your dress. Next time I better make a post about where I will be though.. Don't anticipate much warning though!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Great flathead and way to go with just keeping the feed and letting mama go. Looks like you had great fun and a good feed. Congratulations


----------

